

Gooqus - regedanzter
http://gooqus.com
The Social Search Engine
======
sixQuarks
Pretty ingenious idea, however, I don't know how it's going to catch on. The
vast majority of searches are one-off phrases

------
tehwalrus
eww, way too many ads on the page, including right between the results and the
discussion! also simply refuses to return results for "test", but I seem to
get real results for "pope" (I was trying something newsworthy). I'm not
sure/it's not clear what 'custom' search is going on.

------
Kiro
I'm sorry but without Google Suggest I won't use it even though I like the
idea.

------
bestest
Too clumbersome. And the point of all this is not clear. Why?

------
thomaslutz
I'm getting 'no results' on the first few tries, however the results appear
after using the backbutton. Is it google.com results only? Geotargeting would
be nice.

------
chookrl
I love Google and adore Disqus!

